# Solved: Over-sensitive mouse



## kenneth7379 (Oct 19, 2008)

About three days ago my mouse started to become too sensitive - It's hard to single click on things, and using the Back button is almost impossible. As far as I know, I haven't changed any settings. Tried doing a System Restore to a known good point with no success. It's a PC with Windows XP and I'm using a Logitech LX-3 corded mouse. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Does another mouse do the same thing? If not, problem solved.
Only other thing is to check your mouse properties in the control panel, make sure no setting or settings are pushed over into the extreme unless you put them there.


----------



## kenneth7379 (Oct 19, 2008)

I've never adjusted any of the Control Panel settings since I got the computer. I don't have another mouse, but I guess I'll have to go buy one and try it. A friend on another forum suggested that there could be a problem with the mouse driver because of a Windows update. He's not a computer expert....Does this make any sense to you?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

There's an outside chance its a driver but I don't know, can you find any threads about an update affecting the mouse on Google? The first and simplest troubleshooting procedure would be to try another mouse on a different port, or if its a PS/2 port, add trying a USB mouse to the troubleshooting list.
Then if you get consistent misbehavior, you know its deeper (drivers/conflicts/hardware failure).


----------



## kenneth7379 (Oct 19, 2008)

Fixed! A friend over on the Fender Discussion Page suggested that the mouse might just need cleaning and he was right. When I removed the dust bunny inside and blew out all the switches it started working normally.

Thanks to the other posters who offered suggestions.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

An even simpler solution. It must be an old style mouse with a roller ball?


----------



## kenneth7379 (Oct 19, 2008)

No, it's a Logitech LX-3 which is an optical mouse.


----------

